# Webdesign mit Photoshop 7



## crazyevil (24. Oktober 2003)

HI,

Wie kann man mit photoshop 7 eine geile homepage designen?
koennt iht mir Tutorial oder so geben?


----------



## Trinity X (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crazyevil _
> *HI,
> 
> Wie kann man mit photoshop 7 eine geile homepage designen?
> koennt iht mir Tutorial oder so geben? *



Hi,

wenn du im Photoshop-Forum einfach mal "Webdesign" als Suchbegriff eingeben würdest, bekommst du reichlich Treffer zu diesem Thema.
By the way... für eine gute Website kann es kein Tutorial geben. Warum? Weil das Ergebnis entscheidend von der Kreativität des Erstellers abhängt und die Akzeptanz davon, wie er seine Themen transportiert. Das kann dir nunmal keiner in einem Tutorial "vorkauen"...das musst du schon selbst machen.

Greetz
Trinity


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crazyevil _
> *HI,
> 
> Wie kann man mit photoshop 7 eine geile homepage designen?
> koennt iht mir Tutorial oder so geben? *



Auch wenn es Offtopic ist, aber auf so eine "Frage" habe ich schon immer gewartet  

@ crazyevil 
 Grundsätzlich gibt es kein Tutorial um eine Website zu erstellen. Jedoch gibt es Tutorials für bestimmte Layouts. Nun ist aber dahin gestellt ob es dir gefällt. Trinity X hat also vollkommen recht...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Oktober 2003)

Sorry, aber die Frage *kann einfach nicht* dein Ernst sein (?)!

Zu einer Webseite gehört mehr wie nur "bisserl hier, bisserl da...."

Wenn wir Dir jetzt  "ein" Tutorial geben sollten, müssten wir wohl aus zig von Seiten etwas zusammen"schneiden"...

Denk mal über den *"Unsinn"* deiner Frage nach! 



> geile homepage designen


  *schauder*

Ich sag's mal so:


```
if(geile homepage designen)
{
document.write("· lernen, lernmn, lernen...")
document.write("· üben, üben, üben...")
document.write("· informieren, informieren, informieren,...")
document.write("· ....")
}
alert("Versuchs garnicht erst!")
}
```


----------



## ephiance (25. Oktober 2003)

hast du den filter "geiles homepage design erstellen" bei dir nicht cutdirecoo00r ? =)


----------



## Swordsman (25. Oktober 2003)

Hehe
Nunja ich hatte ähnliche Fragen, als ich angefangen hatte.( Man möge mir verzeihen  Jedoch sollte man villeicht wirklich mal ein "Wie fange ich an "Forum erstellen ?
Zu einzelnen Sachen  existiert hier ja auch schon etwas.
Zum Beispiel die Kathegorie Webdesign allgemein. So lässt sich das eigentlich abgesehen von der Typographi und Flash  sowie dem richtigem proggen  in zwei Kathegorien eingliedern. 

1. Der Grafikerstellung
2. HTML oder dem  WYSIWYG-Editoring

Da gibt es hier auch sehr viel Stoff zu , so könnte man diese Themen sogar villeicht zusätlich einbinden copieren in diese Kathegorie.

Somit würde man derartige Fragen vermeiden. Wenn man dann noch einzelne Links zur Verfügung stellen würde, würde allen bestimmt geholfen sein. Da hier immer und immer mehr total Einsteiger ohne auch nur geringste Vorkenntnisse einsteigen.
So habe ich zb. tolle Linksammlungen zu CSS und HTML ( SelfHTML ist sehr kompetent und informatiev aber nicht unbedingt für Einsteiger geeignet) in sehr verständlicher Weise gefunden und eine beträchtliche Anzahl an Top Büchern zu Hause, vion denen Ich einige wärmstens empfehlen kann.

Bloss war diese Frage natürlich wirklich total sch..... gestellt und man hat es sich versucht sehr sehr einfach zu machen da stimme ich euch natürlich zu.



Vor allem bin ich auch sehr ergeitzig und möchte immer auf alles eine schnelle Antwort- Wenn man sich sowas in den Kopf gesetzt hat , möchte man am liebsten schon an einem Tag eine akzeptable Seite erstellen. Da man voller Ideen und Kreativität steckt. Jedoch musste auch ich lernen, dass  je mehr Erfahrung man in diesen Bereichen hat, desto mehr andere Pforten taten sich mir auf.   Hat man html verstanden, so lernt man CSS hat man dieses verstanden dann gehts zu java von da zu PHP über usw ..
*Man braucht  Zeit , Monate, Jahre *


----------

